# Dutchess sweet baby boys..



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dutchess kidded yesterday....twin boys... all are doing well. We are done until next month.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

What a cutie!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

AAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh! What adorable little men!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute <3 Do you still breed saanens?


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Congratulations! I love the little polka dot on the hoof of the first one, and the face markings on the second one are adorable!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> So cute <3 Do you still breed saanens?


I only have 2 Saanen does left...and Amos, my buck. : ) have not decided to let them go yet...Im sort of attached to my Buck and my remaining 2 does are amazing...but we are focusing on Lamancha


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love Amos  So you have ND's and Lamanchas?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I love Amos So you have ND's and Lamanchas?


 we sold our Nigie herd too :sigh: I needed simplicity. I miss my shorties.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

What amazing coloring! Congratulations.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They have names : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------

